# Doberman Needs a Home - Worcester, MA



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey guys, 

I have a 3 year old, male, black and tan, cropped and docked doberman coming to me from South Carolina next weekend. He was involved in a neglect case, very thin, found wandering the streets and when the owner found out that his dogs were in the city's possession he never came to pick them up. The female is preggo and obtained by a local dobe rescue however this guy was going to be euthanised last Monday due to overflow at the pound so I had him pulled. 

He is up to date on all shots, neutered, a sweetheart of a dog and just needs some time to fill out after being so thin. He had worms but was dewormed and just needs to eat.  

If anyone is interested, please PM me. I'll email you an adoption application to be filled out. References will need to be checked an a home visit would be done to ensure the dog is going to the best home. 

Also, being the owner of two dobes (one 3 y/o male and one 5 month old blind female) I can always help with training, questions, etc. Dog park visits @ Boynton Park are a must!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Here is a picture of him:

View attachment 1081


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yet another dog I wish I had the room for. Already have two with three kids in a small house!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

That is one beautiful dog...
I wish I could take the fella, but my 2 geezers would have a tough time with a youngin'....

Good luck L2G81, I hope he lands in a nice home... :thumbup:


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> +1 except 1 youngin and the other halfs 4 cats...


If properly trained that Dobie could make short work of the cats! Just an idea not sure if your a cat person or not!


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

What a great looking pooch!! Wish I had the space to taken him.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Good looking animal, unfortunately Im not in a position toadopt a dog


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> ..I can only sleep on my couch a night or two at a time, not a long term solution....



One day that couch will be your best friend lil' bro!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh we were looking at Dobermans not too long ago for shits and giggles. Our neighbor across the street has one and he's beautiful - much like this guy! Our pup even has a crush on him...goes NUTS every time she sees him - which she NEVER does. 

But with a finicky 7 yr old AmStaff, a 1 month old baby, a 31 yr old child (husband) and crappy schedules - it just wouldn't work for us either. 

Good luck on finding a good home for him.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

I have a friend who's Doberman recently died of old age. He was a rescue dog also. I think he was found wandering the streets of Boston about 12 years ago. I will check with him and see if he is ready for a new dog yet.


----------



## rdmj72 (Sep 5, 2004)

Awesome looking dog! I'd kill for one but..................:sad:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

kttref said:


> a 31 yr old child (husband)


My wife has one of those too... He's even potty trained!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I would love to add that guy to the compound but I'm sure the 2 Labs and one cat wont like the new addition


KozmoKramer said:


> One day that couch will be your best friend lil' bro!!


 You know I have never minded the couch, It's like camping.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank you so much! Keep me posted. 



Harley387 said:


> I have a friend who's Doberman recently died of old age. He was a rescue dog also. I think he was found wandering the streets of Boston about 12 years ago. I will check with him and see if he is ready for a new dog yet.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Keep working on 5-0, eventually he will take the dog. I have three already so no go here. Good luck though.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh I would LOVE to, but FRA444 keeps reminding me of the too small house and gaggle of fraggles we all ready have.
Best of luck finding him his forever home!!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey guys, 

Just wanted to share the good news, Caesar has a new home! A friend of mine who lives in NJ and is a K9 sergant for the Air Force (and is on her last month) drove all the way down from NJ to adopt him yesterday...it's a perfect match for her. This poor dog is 65lbs and should be a 100....by far one of the worst emaciated cases I have seen on a dobe yet. He will be getting all of his medical care and love with my friend. The dog's tempermant even at his physical weakness was AMAZING - he is such a love and amazingly not even food aggressive. I am so happy that everything worked out so well.  

On another note if anyone is looking for a dobe in the future make sure you PM me.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

If my apt was bigger than 200 sq ft or if I still had a house I would get a couple dogs..I never had a dog :-(


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> oh come on 7, I'm sure you've had an ugly ex-girlfriend...or boyfriend


or BOTH...........


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Sickos


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

LM...stop sending me home movies ..im not interested.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Great news! I wish Caesar a very happy and fattened up life!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Great news! I wish Caesar a very happy and fattened up life!


Dunkins Waffle sandwiches ???????


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh L4 I'm so thrilled for Caesar!!! we would have LOVED to have taken him, just can't do it with the gaggle we have here all ready. We've run out of room already. lol


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

StbbrnMedic said:


> Oh I would LOVE to, but FRA444 keeps reminding me of the too small house and gaggle of fraggles we all ready have. Best of luck finding him his forever home!!


Not to mention the only animal Fra wants you putting a dog collar on and walking on a leash is him...



L4G81 said:


> Hey guys, Just wanted to share the good news, Caesar has a new home!


Alright!! Best news I've heard all day! Glad it worked out L4.. :thumbup:

Remember, Rome wasn't built in a day Caesar!! Woof!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> Not to mention the only animal Fra wants you putting a dog collar on and walking on a leash is him...


Has he been telling stories again???


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

OK boys (and girls)....I have another one coming.

12 weeks old, male, doberman mix. He's at a nasty animal control facility in GA that has death day (they gas them down there) every Friday and this little guy is on the list so I'm having him pulled on Thursday. He will be vaccinated and health certified and taken to my temp. foster in GA to be "quarantined" (rules are rules) and transported to me in MA in two weeks. If anyone is interested, please PM me. Adoption application will need to be reviewed, reference checked, you get the drift.

Please crosspost! 

View attachment 1100


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh L4!! What are you doing to me guy?!? You're killing me here!!! He's so CUTE!!!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

StbbrnMedic said:


> Oh L4!! What are you doing to me guy?!? You're killing me here!!! He's so CUTE!!!!!


Its a plot! Its like bringing the pound to you:HS:


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Our pound pup came from a high kill shelter in the south. I'm such a major softy when it comes to that!!


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

That little guy is cute as hell. I will keep it in mind and see if i can't find any interested people. I just went looking for one and ended up with two rottie mixes from the shelter's down south. I am a sucker pups,


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Good, that's the reaction I'm trying to get! He was going to get gassed, how could I say no to that face?


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Damned apartment not allowing dogs. I grew up with Dobermans my dad bred them, best dogs on earth. 
When I get my own house L4 I will be getting in touch with you count on that, I've been converted to adoption by JettSixx too so like I said you will be hearing from me. Good luck finding the little guy a home and god bless you for doing what you do.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

I am so sorry, but this dog cannot be pulled and the transport is canceled. The animal control sends out a certified letter on this pup and he can't leave until the owners respond. It could be a week or 90 days. Thank you all for your offers to help, please remain on standby as this dog could be needing transport assistance AND a home from us in the future. Thanks!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

How messed up is that?!? They're willing to gas the pup, but now that there's transport and a home for the dog there's suddenly red tape????? WTF?!?!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

I guess it was a stray that they have found the owner of....and there is discrepancies (aka paperwork) to keep it legal when taking in a dog that is someone's and pronouncing it the city or town's property after a substancial amount of time. I have spoke to one of the workers there though that promised me he would be played with everyday and looked after. They will call me when all is clear and or if he is in danger, it's all I can do at this time unfortunately.



StbbrnMedic said:


> How messed up is that?!? They're willing to gas the pup, but now that there's transport and a home for the dog there's suddenly red tape????? WTF?!?!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

This is one of the reasons you should chip your animals


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

I agree, rescue then spay, nueter and chip your animals.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Considering the condition he was in when you found him L4, Caesar would be a hell of a lot better off with the family that was adopting him.


> ...He was involved in a neglect case, very thin, found wandering the streets
> and when the owner found out that his dogs were in the city's possession he never came to pick them up..


Whoever the owner was, in my opinion, has lost all claim to that animal.
They're unfit to keep a dog.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

*GORGEOUS emaciated Mastiff - NY, NY will be PTS *

Hey guys,

If anyone is interested in him please let me know I can coordinate transport if needed. 
View attachment 1112

*THUNDER - ID#A801275

*I am a neutered male, red Mastiff mix.

The shelter staff think I am about 7 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Mar 09, 2009.

This information is less than 1 hour old. Back​For more information about this animal, call:
Animal Care and Control of New York City - Manhattan at (212) 788-4000
Ask for information about animal ID number A801275


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

L4 I'm about to blow 6.9 on the Richter Scale stroke here...
I would like to spend 5 minutes with the bastard that starved that poor animal like that. Rotten scum.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Kozmo, for every good person there is out there, there's about 3 bad. I've seen this far too many times. He was most likely found wandering the streets, AC picked him up and is full of worms (that are easily treatable as long as they're not heartworm). I can say I'm numb to it meaning I have to be to some extent, to stay sane, however I absolutely understand what you mean. All I can do at this point is try to get this poor guy safe and get him out of the shitshow of an AC environment he is now before he is put down not knowing what it actually feels like to have a real home with real people, love and real food.



KozmoKramer said:


> L4 I'm about to blow 6.9 on the Richter Scale stroke here...
> I would like to spend 5 minutes with the bastard that starved that poor animal like that. Rotten scum.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh poor sweetie!!! 
Damn I hate people that can do sh*t like this!!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Right there with ya Koz and USMC! Let me know when we go!

Thank You L4 for doing what you do!!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Yes, Fra is right, L4 you do noble work friend.
God that boils my blood.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

****URGENT***Andover, MA - 125lb Rottie - Will be PTS on MONDAY IF NOT RESCUED!*

Hey all,

I have an urgent plea for you. I have been contacted about a GORGEOUS, 125lb, 4 year old purebred rotweiler whose time is up on Monday. He has been boarding at the Andover Veterinary Hospital and needs out ASAP or else he will be put to sleep on Monday.

He is GREAT with cats but partial to other dogs most likely because he is still NOT neutered. If you can please help PM me immediately, OR call Andover vet hospital.

Thanks in advance. I know this thread isn't on topic with the site, however there is so many good people on here that I would be dumb not to post for help.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I cant help L4G but I am posting to try to get it back to the top so the members see it again.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Bumped, Best of luck for the big guy.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I wish I could help, but im impressed to hell with your dedication to these animals L4G81. The World needs more people like you, keep up the great work


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

L4, you had to send out a Rott request ehh, I have two 1y/o rott mix rescue's right now. How is he with other dogs? Are they looking for a Foster home or permanent home? 
Let me know.... FYI- I am heading out for dinner, so I wont be around till later tonite to check back on this


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

7costanza said:


> I wish I could help, but im impressed to hell with your dedication to these animals L4G81. The World needs more people like you, keep up the great work


 +1


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

7costanza said:


> I wish I could help, but im impressed to hell with your dedication to these animals L4G81. The World needs more people like you, keep up the great work


 +2


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

7costanza said:


> I wish I could help, but im impressed to hell with your dedication to these animals L4G81. The World needs more people like you, keep up the great work


You said it 7.
L4 you're a good person as are all the MSPCA, SPCA, and rescue group folks.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry Koz, I think L4 may have boobies.........


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks Fra & 7.
Next time offer the salt before I put my foot in mouth please....


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

LMFAO Koz!!!!! LMFAO!!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Next time offer the salt before I put my foot in mouth please....


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah, I think we all get it Costanza, but thanks anyway.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Anyone know how to get ahold of L4 besides PM or Email? I haven't heard back and it is nearly Monday and I'd like to try and help that big blockhead out if I can...


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi guys! 

Tpr Disel, so sorry, I was on DOR's all weekend and only check this site at work. The dog is SAFE! We found a rescue in NH who could take him, they are picking him up tomorrow. Thank you so much for offering to help.


----------

